# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El Ayuntamiento de Hiendelaencina inicia acciones judiciales contra RTVCM, una diputada del PP y la empresa responsable de contaminar la red de agua

## NoRegistrado

> El Ayuntamiento de Hiendelaencina (Guadalajara) ha anunciado este jueves que iniciará distintas acciones judiciales contra la Radio Televisión Castilla-La Mancha (RTVCM), la diputada regional del PP Carolina Hernández y contra la empresa que presuntamente contaminó la red de agua potable del municipio por un vertido de gasoil.
> 
> El abogado, Javier de Irizar, en representación del Ayuntamiento de Hiendelaencina y de su alcalde, Mariano Escribano, ha sido el encargado de anunciar la puesta en marcha de estas acciones jurídicas.
> 
> Según ha explicado Irizar en una rueda de prensa ofrecida en la sede del PSOE de Guadalajara, se han presentado este mismo jueves, en nombre del alcalde, dos requerimientos en el Juzgado de Primera Instancia de Guadalajara y en los próximos días, en nombre del Ayuntamiento, se presentará una querella criminal en el Juzgado de Sigüenza.
> 
> Por lo que se refiere a los requerimientos interpuestos este jueves, en el primero se pide a la Castilla La Mancha Televisión que rectifique una información ofrecida en directo desde Hiendelaencina el pasado día 12 en la que se culpó directamente al alcalde de la contaminación "y si no lo hace se iniciarán las pertinentes acciones judiciales".
> 
> En el segundo se solicita un acto de conciliación para que la diputada del PP Carolina Hernández rectifique las declaraciones realizadas en diferentes medios de comunicación sobre la contaminación de Hiendelaencina, "y en caso de no rectificar se presentará una querella criminal en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha por ser persona aforada".
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...utada-del-pp-y

Los directores de informativos, en ciertas cadenas  de televisión, siempre han servido de altavoces del poder. Pero lo de Nacho Villa en la Televisión de Castilla La Mancha ya es algo vergonzoso. Vengo siguiendo a éste hombre ya desde sus actuaciones anteriores, aunque lo que ha hecho aquí es algo ya intolerable.
En resumen:-
- Hace poco, el alcalde de Hiendelaencina abanderó con otros la protesta contra el cierre de las urgencias en ciertas zonas de CLM, y lo consiguieron.
- En el mismo pueblo, su red de abastecimiento se contamina con gas oil, parece que por despiste involuntario de un trabajador.
- Ante la denuncia, Nacho Villa, carga de forma brutal en sus informativos contra el alcalde, acusándole de la contaminación. Arrastrando a alguna autoridad más mal informada.
- Se demuestra lo anterior, que fue una contaminación accidental de un trabajador de la empresa contratada por la Junta.
- El Alcalde se querella.

Me parece increíble. Eso ha pasado en una población pequeña, qué no está pasando en cosas más importantes en cuanto a tamaño.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Realmente el episodio de contaminación por gasóleo en la red de agua potable de Hiendelaencina es una clara manifestación de la ley de Murphy. 
Desde mi residencia se ve Guadalajara Televisión, donde el asunto ha sido tratado de forma reiterada y ello junto con alguna consulta a distintas informaciones de prensa recogidas en internet, creo que me ha permitido conocer el asunto con cierta profundidad.
Una cisterna procede a abastecer de gasóleo a una casa rural en Hiendelaencina. En la descarga el operario parece que se equivoca y en vez de echar el gasóleo al correspondiente depósito, lo introduce en otro que alimenta un grupo de presión, que abastece de agua a las instalaciones de la citada casa rural. La citada red está comunicada con la de abastecimiento público del pueblo, sin que exista una válvula de retención que impida que el liquido circulante en la instalación particular pueda introducirse en la red pública. Por ello el gasóleo se introduce en la red de la casa rural y desde ella a la red del pueblo con las consecuencias que ello conlleva. El suministrador admite su negligencia y su compañía de seguros está dispuesta a afrontar los daños producidos en la instalación particular, pero no en la red pública por estimar que estos daños se derivan de la falta de esta válvula de retención.
A esto se unen dos circunstancias muy curiosas: el alcalde de Hiendelaencina (PSOE) ha sido el constructor de la casa rural, y uno de los accionistas de la empresa que suministró el gasóleo es alcalde (PP) de Jadraque y diputado provincial, lo que posiblemente ha dado un cariz político a este desgraciado accidente y ello esta retrasando la solución del problema.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buena explicación.

Pero tengo una duda que creo razonables.

 No sé si la valvula antirretorno que comentas la debe instalar el particular o la empresa suministradora. Yo he hecho y hago multitud de instalaciones, unas agrícolas que incluyen toma a vivienda en potable, otras en empresas para refrigerar diversos tipos de maquinaria en circuito abierto o cerrado, muchas con conexión a red, y nunca he tenido que instalar una válvula como la que dices por el motivo que dices; siempre están antes de la toma de donde yo parto, y es lógico, ya que la que tiene que tomar las precauciones es la empresa suministradora; precauciones en el sentido de que no llegue cualquier caraja y por un error como el del ejemplo pueda envenenar a un pueblo; si existe la obligación de instalarla cuando el circuito de refrigeración va presurizado y en caso de rotura pueda tomar contacto con material contaminante o peligroso; yo no lo trabajo, pero en esos casos siempre interesa hacer un circuito cerrado.
 Si instalo alguna es para prevenir una pérdida de cebado, etc.... Y siempre, cuando se hace una nueva instalación, viene la empresa suministradora a autorizarla. Sin ese permiso no se abre el grifo.

 De todas maneras, esto no pasa de ser un accidente más con unas responsabilidades que si no hay acuerdo, los tribunales las dilucidarán. Para eso están los seguros de RC de cada actividad que se harán cargo según dicte el juez. Pero, lo importante, es el uso "sectario" que ha hecho en principio de la noticia la TV pública de CLM, que ha servido de forma partidista en lugar de actuar como debería: ser imparcial. Una más de Nacho Villa, que se olvida que esa tele la pagamos todos, los castellano manchegos y, por ejemplo, los madrileños en la parte de los impuestos que se recaudan aquí y se reparten solidariamente en otras comunidades.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:

Tal como dices lo normal es que esa válvula se encuentre en la entrada de la instalación de agua. En las instalaciones del Canal de Isabel II, creo recordar que está junto al contador y en el cajetín donde está ubicado este. Lo que ya no se es como se coloca, si es que se hace, en pueblos como el citado, teniendo en cuenta que la competencia del abastecimiento de agua es municipal y si el ayuntamiento no tiene convenios con alguna empresa que lo gestione es este organismo el que tiene que asegurarse de que la instalación sea correcta antes de permitir la acometida. Pero parece que últimamente la legislación es confusa y aunque puede interpretarse que esta válvula es necesaria, no fija claramente quien tiene que comprobar que se ha hecho.
Añado un enlace donde hay un resumen de distintas informaciones aparecidas en Guadalajara Televisión, sobre el tema de la contaminación de Hiendelaencina, donde intervienen los distintos personajes ya citados:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=7LJud6JgUWg

También intervienen dos representantes de asociaciones de instaladores que se quejan de que últimamente la interpretación de la legislación actual permite que estas instalaciones las puedan realizar personas sin una adecuada capacitación profesional.

Parece que Guadalajara Televisión presenta esta información de forma mas "neutral" dejando que cada parte aporte sus argumentos.
En fin el problema de las televisiones autonómicas ya lo conocemos, las tienen que pagar los contribuyentes y se convierten en propagandistas de quien domina la correspondiente autonomía, lo que las hace merecedoras, no se si con alguna excepción, a seguir el camino de la televisión autonómica valenciana.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De acuerdo con lo que comentas. Y es cierto que la legislación es confusa. Por eso yo lo que hago es llamar siempre a la empresa distribuidora y hasta que no me dan el papel sellado, firmado, y si hace falta bendecido, no abro la llave de paso. No son muchas las ocasiones en las que me cruzo en una situación así, pero en las que me toca, no me descuido. Es muy normal que te digan "tira p´alante que ya irá el inspector", y el dueño casi siempre tiene prisa, pero nunca hago caso de eso.

 Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es lo de la televisión autonómica, que se usa como arma para los adversarios políticos. Y, como dices, no me dará ninguna pena si sigue el camino de Canal 9, sea del signo que sea; aunque luego pidan perdón por haber sesgado la información como hicieron el otro día.

Parece que el tema se calienta:
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...-contra-el-alc

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El Juzgado de Sigüenza (Guadalajara) ha dejado visto para sentencia el juicio por la demanda presentada por el alcalde de Hiendelaencina, Mariano Escribano, contra Radio Televisión de Castilla-La Mancha (RTVCM) por las "falsas informaciones" que a su juicio emitió sobre la contaminación con gasóleo de la red de abastecimiento de agua de la localidad.
> 
> Escribano había pedido una rectificación de las informaciones emitidas por el Ente público en las que llegaron a responsabilizarle de ser el causante de la contaminación por defectos en la construcción, según ha confirmado a Europa Press.
> 
> 
> El regidor ha aportado documentación y testimonios para desmontar las acusaciones de la televisión pública regional contra él
> 
> El alcalde ha insistido en que "emitieron una información manipulada y sin contrastar". "Hoy vengo a demostrar la falsedad y las mentiras que dijeron y el daño que me hicieron a mí y a mi pueblo", ha dicho, tras asegurar que en ningún momento contactaron con él para recabar información sobre un asunto que mantiene a los vecinos de la localidad sin poder usar agua del grifo desde hace más de dos meses.
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/legisla...entencia-42339

Veremos a ver la sentencia y en qué queda todo. Ya tengo curiosidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Me encantaría discutir este tema pero siempre a nivel técnico y jamás político.
He trabajado en múltiples instalaciones donde la presión del agua del consumidor, bien por razones ded altura o de existencia de grupos de presión, podría ser superior a la de la red de abastecimiento.
En todos estos casos en que podría existir tal sospecha fundada, es de ética profesional instalar una válvula anti-retorno.
Cualquier peloteo de quien debe instalarla creo que es marear la perdiz.
E insisto, política cero en mi respuesta.
Saludos como dice Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo, la experiencia que tengo es que cuando instalo un grupo de presión, también instalo una válvula anti-retorno, pero sobre todo para que no se descebe el mismo cuando está a distinta altura. El grupo de presión nunca puede enviar agua hacia la red, salvo que esté mal instalado o haya algún ramal escondido, como por ejemplo las tomas ilegales.

Aún así, si son instalaciones de potable, te debes de ajustar a lo que te diga la empresa suministradora, que en unos casos es muy concienzuda (como debería ser siempre) y en otras muy dejada.

Pero éste caso de Hiendelaencina es distinto no tiene nada que ver con tal o cual instalación.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Yo, la experiencia que tengo es que cuando instalo un grupo de presión, también instalo una válvula anti-retorno, pero sobre todo para que no se descebe el mismo cuando está a distinta altura. [COLOR="#FFFF00"]El grupo de presión nunca puede enviar agua hacia la red, salvo que esté mal instalado o haya algún ramal escondido, como por ejemplo las tomas ilegales.[/COLOR]
> 
> Aún así, si son instalaciones de potable, te debes de ajustar a lo que te diga la empresa suministradora, que en unos casos es muy concienzuda (como debería ser siempre) y en otras muy dejada.
> 
> Pero éste caso de Hiendelaencina es distinto no tiene nada que ver con tal o cual instalación.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Ahí duele. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Ese es el principal origen de los retornos ared de suministro

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ahí duele. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Ese es el principal origen de los retornos ared de suministro


 Que no deja de ser una mala instalación.
Por eso yo, antes de instalar nada, hago una prueba de presión en el circuito previo sellado de los puntos legales de salida. En teoría de cara a la galería para asegurarme de que la instalación va a aguantar lo que le meto. Pero en parte es para descubrir esas tomas ilegales. 
Luego, ese informe resultante se queda con la documentación de la instalación por si luego el dueño se le ocurre hacer una trastada y me quiere responsabilizar a mí.
Mis hijos y algunos técnicos me dicen que soy muy quisquilloso, pero sabe más el diablo por viejo que...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (05-ene-2014)

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:

El riesgo de contaminar las redes públicas en algunos pueblos es mucho más frecuente de lo que muchos piensan. Ello es debido a la existencia de pozos en los suministros de algunos usuarios. Hay pueblos donde es frecuente que mucha gente tenga un doble suministro: agua de la red pública de abastecimiento y agua de su pozo. Algunos tienen bien montada su red y el agua del pozo es derivada al riego, piscina, etc. Mientras el agua de la red pública, en teoría potable, es utilizada para el suministro interno de la vivienda. Por lo general el agua de estos pozos no está sometida a control sanitario y si el usuario no controla bien su valvuleria puede consumir para uso alimentario un agua potencialmente peligrosa. Si además en la entrada a su instalación desde la red pública no hay una válvula de retención el agua de estos pozos, potencialmente no potables, puede llegar a entrar a la red pública. Ese es el motivo principal por lo que las empresas suministradoras deben cerciorarse  de que no puedan ocurrir estos retornos.
La verdad es que lo del gasoleo es un cúmulo de malas prácticas, difícil de pensar que pueda ocurrir. Pero la realidad ha demostrado que ha ocurrido.
A mi entender el ayuntamiento como responsable del suministro tiene difícil el poder endosar la responsabilidad de la contaminación al suministrador de gasoleo que lo hizo en una instalación interior del sumistrado que en ningún momento debia tener la posibilidad de retornar liquido a la red pública de suministro. También tiene huevos que la instalación este construida de tal manera que se confunda el deposito de gasoleo con el de agua.
Y ya lo final es montar un tinglado político donde alguien saca a relucir que hay venganzas derivadas de los pretendidos cierres de las urgencias médicas en algún pueblo de la zona.

Llevo unas semanas donde no me llega la señal de Televisión Guadalajara, por lo que he dejado de estar al día del estado de esta cuestión, pero sospecho que todavia hay victimas sufriendo el despropósito.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para complementar un poco lo anterior opino que a las personas en general es difícil cambiar las formas de pensar y algunas siguen pensando que las aguas de los pozos siguen siendo como hace 50 años y no consideran los nuevos peligro ocasionados por la gran expansión urbanística además la crisis esta llevando a muchas personas sin conocimiento a pensar que el dinero invertido en el agua no es tan necesario.

El retroceso que hemos tenido en estos últimos años llegará al sector del agua y muchos habitantes volverán a beber agua turbias y con poco rigor sanitario.
Nos podemos matar por tener un coche nuevo para dar envidia a los vecinos pero no nos importa beber agua sucia, no tenemos remedio somos más animales que los propios animales.

Que poca memoria tenemos ya no nos acordamos cuando nos bebíamos cualquier agua verde con larvas de mosquito y demás.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre, afortunadamente ya no bebemos aguas verdes con larvas y demás. Por eso no contraemos como antes fiebres tifoideas, cólera, etc... Ni tampoco invaden nuestros cuerpos numerosos parásitos intestinales como hace unos años, no tantos.
Precisamente en esa zona conocida como los pueblos de la Arquitectura Negra, por sus construcciones en pizarra, la calidad del agua es mayor que hace unos años, porque no se cultiva prácticamente nada, ocupando el bosque las antigüas huertas; la ganadería supone un porcentaje pequeño de lo que fue debido al tangazo de las cuotas y al control de los intermediarios del mercado; y la población está en proceso de desaparición. Hoy la zona sobrevive por algunas casa rurales, restaurantes de autor y especializados (cerrando por la crisis) y por 4 pintores y escultores que se aíslan allí para inspirarse.

Es decir, que no conocen la explosión urbanística, y el agua en los manantiales posiblemente sea más pura que hace unas cuantas décadas.

Por otra parte, Calima, como digo en el anterior mensaje, tengo curiosidad por conocer la sentencia, pero no se me ocurre prejuzgar nada antes. Y si no recibes la televisión de CLM, pues créeme que eso que te ahorras, porque no vale absolutamente para nada, como la mayoría de las autonómicas, sólo que ésta es como Canal 9 elevado al cubo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Calima

> . Y si no recibes la televisión de CLM, pues créeme que eso que te ahorras, porque no vale absolutamente para nada, como la mayoría de las autonómicas, sólo que ésta es como Canal 9 elevado al cubo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Hola Miguel:
No me estoy refiriendo a la televisión autonómica de Castilla La Mancha, sino a una emisora llamada Guadalajara Televisión, dedicada fundamentalmente a temas de la provincia de Guadalajara y cuya redactora jefe es una periodista llamada Rosa San Millan, que a mi juicio cuida la neutralidad política de las noticias y da voz a los distintos grupos de la zona. Por cierto hoy me he llevado la alegría de que de nuevo la he podido sintonizar.
Respecto a la calidad de las aguas de la zona de los pueblos negros de Guadalajara yo tengo mis dudas, aunque si las captaciones vienen de manantiales de fuera del pueblo es posible que las aguas no estén contaminadas. Pero  si proceden de pozos perforados a pie de construcción ya comienzan mis dudas. En esa zona abundan los pozos negros y muchos pueblos no cuentan con EDAR, por lo que aun siendo pocos habitantes los pozos abiertos en la zona son cuando menos sospechosos.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues qué raro que una televisión local sea imparcial. Si es así, habrá que darle un premio.

Respecto a la calidad, yo digo una cosa y tú otra, pero si no tenemos los análisis delante, es todo papel mojado.

Por cierto, te puse una pregunta en el subforo "El Pardo" con respecto al caudal ecológico del Manzanares. Seguramente tú que estás bien informado, tendrás más datos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno pues, querido Calima y demás contertulios, ya ha salido la sentencia y ha dado la razón al alcalde de Hiendelaencina:




> *El Ayuntamiento de Hiendelaencina pide la ejecución de la sentencia que condenó a RTV C-LM por difundir informaciones falsas* 
> *La televisión autonómica ha incumplido el plazo para emitir la rectificación* que ordenó el Juzgado de Sigüenza.El alcalde de Hiendelaencina, Mariano Escribano, ha pedido al Juzgado de Sigüenza que obligue a la Radio Televisión de Castilla-La Mancha (RTV C-LM) a rectificar las informaciones falsas que ha difundido sobre la contaminación de la red de agua de la localidad por un vertido de gasóleo. La televisión autonómica ha incumplido el plazo de tres días para emitir la rectificación que señaló este tribunal en sentencia dictada el pasado 20 de diciembre. 
> Según recoge el propio fallo, la televisión autonómica de Castilla-La Mancha dedicó una parte sustancial del informativo de las 14 horas del día 14 de noviembre pasado a estos hechos, desplazando un equipo de reporteros, y tanto por estos como por la presentadora del programa se hicieron afirmaciones inexactas y que no se ajustaban a la verdad. Además, agrega que se divulgó información sin contrastar, cuya emisión causó un grave perjuicio al alcalde.
> El informativo de ese día aseguró que Escribano construyó la vivienda donde se produjo el vertido de gasóleo, para agregar después textualmente que lo hizo mal y por eso la gasolina se filtra a la red de agua potable. Más adelante, señalaba que lo más alarmante es que el alcalde socialista de Hiendelaencina avisó con cuatro días de retraso de la contaminación de la red de agua de su pueblo.
> *Sin embargo, en la vista celebrada el 19 de diciembre, tras la denuncia presentada por el alcalde, quedó acreditado que este no tuvo nada que ver con la empresa que hizo la instalación de fontanería y calefacción del edificio, obra de una empresa a la que es totalmente ajeno. Igualmente, se demostró que el mismo día del vertido avisó a todos los vecinos de la localidad, así como al Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (SEPRONA) de la Guardia Civil y a los servicios sanitarios de Sigüenza y de Guadalajara.
> *La sentencia condenatoria contra RTV C-LM, emitida al día siguiente, recuerda que están exentas de toda protección o garantía constitucional las informaciones erróneas y no probadas y quienes defraudando el derecho de todos a recibir información veraz, actúan con menosprecio de la veracidad o falsedad de lo comunicado, comportándose de manera negligente e irresponsable al transmitir como hechos verdaderos simples rumores carentes de toda constatación o meras invenciones o insinuaciones. Asimismo, señala que la veracidad está reñida con la transmisión de suposiciones, meras invenciones, insinuaciones insidiosas, noticias gratuitas o infundadas, o simples rumores carentes de toda constatación.
> *Por todo ello, el fallo ordenaba a la televisión autonómica emitir una rectificación en un plazo de tres días a partir de la notificación con la relevancia semejante a aquélla en que se difundió la información que se rectifica, sin comentarios ni apostillas. Pese a que la televisión autonómica ha presentado recurso, este no interfiere la ejecución de la sentencia.
> *


http://www.ondayunquera.es/2014/01/e...cina-pide.html
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2036213/0/
Es decir, que según la sentencia dictada en el Juzgado de Sigüenza, la televisión autonómica, dirigida en su parte informativa por el conocido por sus actuaciones Nacho Villa, ha mentido deliberadamente con fines claramente políticos (lo último lo digo yo a título personal). La televisión a las órdenes de Dolores Cospedal ha cometido un acto prevaricador.

 En fin, no hay mucho que comentar, a ver si se cierra como Canal Nou. Unos profesionales que se prestan a mentir por seguir la voz de su amo, no merecen que les mantengamos con dinero público.

Y el tema sigue, porque el alcalde tiene el día 5 de Febrero una vista previa a la querella que interpondrá si no rectifica contra la diputada regional del PP Carolina Hernández.
http://www.eldigitalcastillalamancha...-la-150633.htm

 Ahora ya parece que les entra la razón en la cabeza y aprueban los planes para cambiar las tuberías afectadas:
http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/int...elaencina.html

 En fin, lo dicho al principio, estando Nacho Villa por medio estaba claro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

> Bueno pues, querido Calima y demás contertulios, ya ha salido la sentencia y ha dado la razón al alcalde de Hiendelaencina:
> 
> 
> http://www.ondayunquera.es/2014/01/e...cina-pide.html
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2036213/0/
> Es decir, que según la sentencia dictada en el Juzgado de Sigüenza, la televisión autonómica, dirigida en su parte informativa por el conocido por sus actuaciones Nacho Villa, ha mentido deliberadamente con fines claramente políticos (lo último lo digo yo a título personal). La televisión a las órdenes de Dolores Cospedal ha cometido un acto prevaricador.
> 
>  En fin, no hay mucho que comentar, a ver si se cierra como Canal Nou. Unos profesionales que se prestan a mentir por seguir la voz de su amo, no merecen que les mantengamos con dinero público.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos:

He de confesar que la fuente de información sobre este tema que considero mas fiable y es Televisión Guadalajara (no confundir con la televisión oficial de la autonomia) la tengo semicortada: algunos días la capto y otros muchos no.

Utilizando los enlaces indicados veo que la televisión oficial ha sido condenada por difundir la noticia de que el alcalde de la localidad era el culpable por haber construido mal el edificio. Se ha demostrado que las instalación de fontanería no fue construida por él. Parece que dicha televisión incluso ha incumplido el publicar una rectificación al respecto. Se viene a demostrar la parcialidad de las televisiones "oficiales". Un hecho más que refuerza mi pensamiento de que esas televisiones sobran.
Mas interesante es que la Diputación de Guadalajara esta dispuesta a contribuir económicamente a la sustitución  de la tuberia de la zona afectada. Lo que es triste es que esta decisión se haya demorado tanto y que exista la sospecha de que de haber tenido ese pueblo un alcalde más "afin" al gobierno de la Diputación se hubiera tomado antes y quizás de forma más generosa.
Lo que será interesante es, si se celebra un juicio para establecer la responsabilidad de la contaminación, que nos enteremos de a quien declaran culpable: a la empresa que echó el gasoleo en un deposito equivocado, a quien efectuó la acometida del edificio sin dotarlo de una válvula antirretorno, o a quien no vigiló la instalación adecuada de esa acometida, o váyase a saber a quién.....
Ahora lo que hay que desear es, para empezar, y ya es hora después del tiempo pasado, que resuelvan el problema del suministro a los vecinos afectados de una forma más adecuada que no mandándolos cisternas. 

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto.
Lo importante es que a los vecinos se les arregle cuanto antes.
Ahora, lo correcto sería que Nacho Villa dimitiera o Cospedal le cesara.Pero en el primer caso no podemos pedir peras al olmo, y en el segundo, seguramente se tendría que ir con él, porque eso no lo hace la televisión autonómica por su propia iniciativa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Comienza la sustitución de la red de agua en Hiendelaencina tras el vertido de gasoil*




> El Ayuntamiento inicia las obras de renovación de parte de la red general de agua en el municipio de Hiendelaencina, donde el pasado 5 de octubre un vertido de gasoil contaminó parte de estas tuberías llegando a afectar a medio centenar de viviendas. La previsión es que los trabajos estén concluidos para antes de Semana Santa.
> 
> Así lo ha adelantado en declaraciones a Europa Press el alcalde de este pequeño municipio de la Sierra, Mariano Escribano, quien espera que, si el tiempo sigue igual, la renovación de redes quede concluida para primeros de abril.
> 
> Estos trabajos afectan aproximadamente a una decena de calles, un tercio del municipio, donde se van a sustituir unos 700 metros de tubería vieja por nueva, obras que supondrán un coste aproximado de 90.000 euros según el proyecto estudiado.
> 
> 
> Estos trabajos afectan aproximadamente a una decena de calles, un tercio del municipio 
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...e-gasoil-47099

Bueno, a ver si ya, después del esperpento que montaron las marionetas al servicio de Cospedal, los vecinos pueden disponer del servicio de agua potable como es normal. Y los auténticos culpables pagan su responsabilidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Pues resulta que hay precedentes en Colmenar Viejo:
http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histori...844365327.html
Lo que no encuentro es como finalizó la cuestión.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

"La válvula *de retorno* " dice... Si es que...

Ese tipo de obras que relata el artículo, sobre todo la que toca tubería de combustible debe estar realizada por un técnico con carnet. Ese carnet o autorización le obliga a tener contratada una sustanciosa póliza de responsabilidad civil.
 Si no lo hizo nadie autorizado, y suponiendo que el artículo dice la verdad, que visto lo visto es mucho suponer, la responsabilidad es del dueño de la parcela.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Luz al final del túnel en Hiendelaencina: El agua "totalmente saneada" tras el vertido*




> La red general de agua afectada por la contaminación de gasoil originada en una casa rural en Hiendelaencina (Guadalajara) hace algo más de seis meses ha quedado "totalmente saneada y limpia" tras renovarse cerca de 700 metros de tuberías, ha asegurado su alcalde, Mariano Escribano.
> 
> Escribano, en declaraciones a Europa Press, ha adelantado este hecho aunque ha reconocido que pese a que "parece que el problema se va solucionando, todavía hay cierta aprensión, temor y miedo".
> 
> "El tema psicológico está ahí y no es fácil que se vaya hasta que pase un tiempo, sobre todo cuando has visto salir por las tuberías de tu casa gasoil puro", ha señalado.
> 
> De momento, se ha renovado la parte de la red general dañada tal y como estaba previsto, y "todo el mundo tiene agua potable en sus casas", pero Escribano ha querido matizar que se tardará todavía unos días más en terminar "la limpieza casa por casa" de las tuberías afectadas, unas cincuenta aproximadamente.
> 
> En todo caso, el alcalde ha señalado que "en dos o tres días todo quedará totalmente limpio"; y aunque "la red general, que es el primer paso, ya está subsanada, restaría un tercer paso, la analítica", algo que prevé pueda llevarse a cabo en breve, cuando se limpien la totalidad de las tuberías del interior de las viviendas que resultaron contaminadas.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...-vertido-48296

Bueno, a ver si las aguas vuelven a su cauce, mejor dicho a las tuberías de potable, y los directores de informativos a informar en lugar de a prevaricar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Me alegro que finalmente los vecinos hayan superado la situación que han sufrido y que se ha prolongado tanto tiempo de una manera surrealista.
Ciertamente me queda la curiosidad de ver a quien declaran los tribunales culpable de esta contaminación tan atípica. Lamentablemente he perdido completamente la sintonía de la emisora de televisión que me ha permitido seguir los acontecimientos.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Para eso creo que quedan meses, si no son un par de años, aunque lo sabremos.
Para una tele que era, según tú y lo creo, imparcial...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

http://pagina.jccm.es/hiendelaencina...rYreclamar.pdf

----------


## Calima

> http://pagina.jccm.es/hiendelaencina...rYreclamar.pdf


Hola a todos:

Lo que no termino de entender es que si es posible limpiar las instalaciones interiores con agua caliente a presión, porque ha sido necesario sustituir la tubería general  y no haberse podido limpiar por un procedimiento similar al usado para esas instalaciones.
Yo en estos casos siempre tengo la duda de que se pretenda renovar una instalación, posiblemente ya antigua, a cuenta del accidente.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En mi opinión particular, si fuera para mí, no utilizaría la limpieza con agua caliente a presión en un caso como éste. Yo la cambiaría.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Creo que depende mucho de como se ha producido la contaminación, en especial concentración del contaminante, tiempo de actuación y algo de la temperatura. Pero el principal factor es el tipo de tubería. Si la red es de fibrocemento, estoy totalmente con Miguel en el cambio, dada su capacidad de absorción de productos aceitosos. En cobre, saiplen etc lavan mucho mejor.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En fibrocemento está claro, y en cobre yo también lo haría. Si no es muy antigua, esa instalación estará hecha con polietileno (imagino, claro) de diversos calibres, y estará lo profunda que sea necesario para las heladas, pero no más. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...124201045.html
Segun parece la obra está en marcha y muchas tuberias eran de fibrocemento.
Fuente: vecinos de la localidad

----------


## NoRegistrado

> http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...124201045.html
> Segun parece la obra está en marcha y muchas tuberias eran de fibrocemento.
> Fuente: vecinos de la localidad


 Te lo han dicho los vecinos de Hiendelaencina en persona? Saben ellos de tuberías?
 La noticia es de enero, ya se comentó aquí y no aclara absolutamente nada.

 Ya le vale a la Diputación y la que han montado...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente, Has acertado. Ha sido un vecino. Lo que yo ya no se son sus conocimientos en tuberías.
Adjunto resumen de lo ocurrido según la página del Ayuntamiento:
CIERREContaminacionAguaOct13Abr14.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo importante, Jonasino, no es el hecho de lo ocurrido en sí, que pasa bastantes veces y no sale nada más que una reseña en los periódicos locales. Se arregla y punto, el responsable paga y adiós. Una de tantas.
Lo importante es la utilización del caso para intentar, mintiendo a sabiendas de su falsedad, para inculpar a una persona que nada tiene que ver con el hecho, para conseguir determinados fines.
Además a través de una televisión pública pagada con dinero de todos. Eso es lo grave y lo que se denunció abriendo el hilo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> "TeleCospedal", como se conoce a la televisión pública de Castilla-La Mancha (CMT) desde que el PP llegó al poder en la Junta en 2011 y la cadena está dirigida por Nacho Villa, ha sido condenada judicialmente a rectificar una noticia sobre el alcalde de Hiendelaencina (Guadalajara), Mariano Escribano, del PSOE, al considerar probado que se le imputaba hechos inexactos de extrema gravedad en relación a la contaminación con gasoil de la red de abastecimiento de esta localidad.
> 
> Esta sentencia del juzgado de Sigüenza (Guadalajara) es otra prueba de la estrategia de Nacho Villa, que ha sido denunciada por el PSOE y el comité de empresa, de favorecer al máximo desde la RadioTelevisión Pública de Castilla-La Mancha (RTVCM) al Gobierno de Cospedal y descalificar, muchas veces desde la manipulación informativa, la gestión de los gobernantes de la oposición, especialmente socialistas, y en particular, de su secretario general y candidato a la Presidencia de Castilla-La Mancha, Emiliano García-Page.
> 
> La política informativa impuesta por Nacho Villa y sus mandos intermedios ha generado un gran rechazo de los profesionales de la Casa, que han organizado varios actos de protesta bajo el epígrafe de "Viernes Negro".
> 
> En la sentencia se condena a "TeleCospedal" a que en el plazo de tres días desde la sentencia, dentro del programa informativo de las 14:00 horas, rectifique la información publicada mediante nota, que literalmente diga que "El alcalde de Hiendelaencina, construyó únicamente la albañilería de la casa rural de la que presuntamente provino la contaminación con gasóleo de las aguas del pueblo, pero no instaló el depósito de agua que pudiera ser la causa de la contaminación de las mismas, y además avisó a la población al día siguiente de ocurrir la contaminación mediante un bando", sin comentarios ni apostillas; todo ello con expresa condena en costas a la demandada.
> 
> Según la jueza queda probada la inexactitud de la información aportada por la cadena pública de Nacho Villa en la cual se le imputa "hechos en una evidente gravedad, como lo son haber construido mal el depósito de agua que pudo ser el origen de la contaminación de la red de agua del pueblo y haber tardado cuatro días en informar de ello; información ésta que no solo el demandante considera inexacta, sino que así se ha revelado mediante las pruebas practicadas en el procedimiento, de ahí la procedencia de acordar la rectificación en los términos en que se solicita".


http://www.elporvenirclm.com/12116/c...elaencina.HTML

Nacho Villa debería de dimitir, mejor, ser cesado. Y sus palmeros, pedir perdón en público.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

